# Medical Examination Portion



## OperationThrow (30 Apr 2015)

Good day.

Will the medical staff at the recruiting centre tell me if I fail a portion of the medical evaluation right away? 

For example, would they tell me my vision is not appropriate for a certain trade? Or is that a decision for Ottawa to make?


----------



## OperationThrow (30 Apr 2015)

Good day.

Does the medical staff at the recruiting centre tell you right away if you failed a portion of your medical evaluation, such as the eye examination?

More generally speaking, do they highlight potential red flags during examination?

Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2015)

2 posts, 10 minutes apart on the same topic is highly frowned upon. I'm also positive there is a sticky here that has answered this question, probably even in this subforum.


----------



## OperationThrow (30 Apr 2015)

Sorry, I was not aware of that aspect of the forum.

I will avoid doing that in the future.


----------



## Wincity (30 Apr 2015)

The medic that did the medical for me told me after about some concerns he had; particularly my eyesight, they will most likely get you to send them some substantive proof from your doctor/optometrist etc. about whether you're medically fit to take on the training. 

Hope it helps and good luck with the interview!


----------



## medicineman (1 May 2015)

If there were things that were show stoppers - like showing up with only one functional eye or limb or in a wheelchair with no hope of ever leaving it, I'd generally stop the process there and then based on them not having an ice cube's hope in Hell of Common Medical Enrollment Standards.  Other stuff, well you'll be told if you need additional information based upon your history and physical or if you're sitting on a fence with an issue.

MM


----------



## OperationThrow (1 May 2015)

Thank you for the responses everyone.

Have a good weekend.


----------

